# Crayon lipstick (it's exactly what you think)



## Love Souljah (Mar 4, 2010)

This might not be new to some of you, but I saw a great Instructable on how to make lipstick from crayons!

I guess a lot of people shy away from it because of the presentation (using old lip balm containers and such).

Here is the Instructable:

Make lipstick with crayons

Has anyone tried it?

Anyone willing to try it?

Other thoughts?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 4, 2010)

I never tried it, but it's something to be tried. I would have never thought of using Crayola for anything else than drawing. To think i just throw away a bunch of them !


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 4, 2010)

never tried it, unlikely to. Maybe if I was 15 and all 'creative' but no, now I wouldn't - I can afford 'real' makeup and at the moment, I don't have the time or the interest to create a huge mess melting down crayons etc, lol, I guess I'm pretty messy by nature so I have to avoid doing stuff like this if I can!


----------



## Tyari (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never done it and I don't know if I would. Wouldn't it be kinda waxy?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 4, 2010)

Yuck, the scent of crayons on my lips? No thanks.


----------



## esha (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure when I was 3 or 4 I've pretended to use crayons as lipsticks and none ever showed up on my lips??

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yuck, the scent of crayons on my lips? No thanks. Well Gina, in that case, you know there are scented crayons


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 5, 2010)

It seems interesting but I wouldn't try it.. I prefer actual lipstick =P


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm pretty sure when I was 3 or 4 I've pretended to use crayons as lipsticks and none ever showed up on my lips??


Well Gina, in that case, you know there are scented crayons





Yum, scented crayon lips...what every grown women needs!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it could be more fun for kids, instead of playing with mommy's favorite lipstick


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^ This!

When I have a little girl, we'll have a go.


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would imagine that it would taste terrible if you ever ate anything while it was on your lips


----------



## shayy (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm I dunno if I would even do that. I dont even wear lipstick to begin with! i am a lip gloss kind of girl


----------



## bCreative (Mar 7, 2010)

Interesting...but no thanks. I'll stick to the real thing, like others have said this might be great for a little girl or teen just starting out.


----------



## kelseyxoxo3844 (Mar 14, 2010)

weird! probably wouldnt try it though, im too lazy lol


----------



## Lolblueisme (Mar 24, 2013)

Just to let you know, most lipsticks contain lead. That is the reason why many people make Crayon lipstick.  I tried to make it yesterday, it came out smooth and shiny. In terms of flavor, you can always add mint and I used vanilla extract for a nice fragrance. It's cheaper, works just as well, is safer, and has a wide range of colors. You can also make it more like a lipstick or more like a lip gloss, depending on how much of an ingredient you add.


----------



## AlisonR (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, its a good idea, specially with adding vanilla for a fragrance, but for me I've never exactly been the best at DIY! Would be interesting to see how it turns out though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## captainamanda (Mar 25, 2013)

I once had to take a picture of me with red lips and I didn't have red lipstick, so I microwaved a red crayon with a little bit of coconut oil. It ended up working really well, and it ended up staining my lips for like 12 hours. It didn't even live a lipstick like residue- just lip color! It was great.


----------



## DivyFace (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaha kind of cool! This would be a fun craft to do with young girls. 

I bet this would be really good as a lip stain. @capitnamanda Kind of like how it ended up staining your lips for so long!


----------



## Emaria (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like the idea of this, especially for those of us who are looking for "odd" coloured lipsticks! I cosplay and a few of the characters I want to do, I've shied away from because of the colour of their lipsticks! Now I can make my own with some old crayons I've got sitting around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like way too much work. I'd rather go out and buy a $3 tube of lipstick than attempt to make my own. Especially since with my OCD, I would have to use 100% new, never before opened crayons, and I don't have any of those lying around...so not only would it be a ton of work, it would end up costing me more than going out and buying a cheap tube would! BUT, with that being said, it is pretty cool!!


----------



## honeybeemee (Mar 26, 2013)

I love do-it-yourself! What is the recipe?


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wouldn't use crayons because of the scent and waxy texture, but I've been melting down lipstick pieces and pouring them into empty lip balm tubes since I was in seventh grade. It's a lot of fun making custom colors, adding gloss to change the texture or eyeshadow for shimmer, etc.


----------

